# Mac wear



## nordex (Apr 20, 2003)

Where can i find some macintosh clothing?


----------



## Dime5150 (Apr 20, 2003)

Well you can hollow out and old imac and wear it as a hat or something. 

I prefer to use the keyboard as a sort of underwear .

sorry couldn't resist. 

I guess you could try ebay for shirts and stuff i guess. other then that i don't know.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 20, 2003)

Here are some places:

The Missing Bite

MacSurf

Geek Culture

company Stuff

There are many others. Just Google for Apple clothing (not Mac clothing).


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 20, 2003)

Also thinkgeek.com could have something mac, at least i like their unix wear ... 

I just got some weeks ago a packet from Cupertino, containing 6 or 7 Apple, Mac, OS X, .mac etc t-shirts and other Mac gadgets...


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

woow i gotta buy  some of that... just to wear around the house, when i go out, abercrombie & fitch for me...


----------



## mdnky (Apr 21, 2003)

www.applestuffstore.com

Redlight Runner (think this was it, try a search for that in Yahoo)?


E-Bay usually has a selection too.


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2003)

I like the "No place like 127.0.0.1" shirt. ;-) Might get one of those... There's also those "Nerd in training" baby-wear stuff for all you fresh parents out there on thinkgeek.com. Gotta love those. ;-)

Nothing Mac related, though, Gia...

But I'm also considering the "/usr/bin/girl" shirt for a female friend of mine. Now _that's_ girl power...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, i want the "Chicks dig Unix" ...

And my cousin has promised to make me a black t-shirt with (on white) on it "fsck -y"


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 21, 2003)

www.macsurfshop.com


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *And my cousin has promised to make me a black t-shirt with (on white) on it "fsck -y"*


I've seen that online somewhere!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I've seen that online somewhere!   *



At least not on thinkgeek. I want one ...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2003)

redlightrunner.com has some good stuff, usually pretty expensive though.  You can always get some iron t-shirt things, I love those!! Make your own!


----------

